# Help ID The Loco Model



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey All,

Picked up this nifty Tyco for 99 cents on eBay! It was quite grumpy getting started but loosened up quite a bit by the time I took this video. A little oil and it'll be hummin'!

Thing is, I can find no record of what it's modeled after. Anyone know the real-life counterpart?

Here's the video I took after I got it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1j0aLtfGD0

Thanks,
-DRV


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Alco C630...nice catch for 99 cents...:thumbsup:


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Alco C630...nice catch for 99 cents...:thumbsup:


Thanks!!! Yeah, I was surprised when I wasn't outbid! I had my max at $4. Shipping was kind of high, so maybe that was it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's the thing many people do on eBay, make the shipping on a three ounce item $20.  Nowadays, anytime I see outrageous shipping, I pass the item by, even if I really wanted it. I won't reward these jerks.


----------



## drvmusic (Nov 24, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That's the thing many people do on eBay, make the shipping on a three ounce item $20.  Nowadays, anytime I see outrageous shipping, I pass the item by, even if I really wanted it. I won't reward these jerks.


99% of the time that's what I do too, pass up the ones with outrageous shipping. This one was so unique though I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Bangor and Aroostook (Jan 23, 2011)

At least 9% of those shipping costs now go to ebay, as does at least 9% of the selling price. About 4% of gross (selling price + postage) to Paypal. USPS, packing, tape, etc. have to be factored in. I just sold 6 HotWheels cars. Bid was $1, shipping $10. Even using Parcel Post (with confirmation) it COST me nearly $1 to sell them! Good thing I got them for nothing and my time isn't worth anything, huh? "For every dream that's shattered another one comes true".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry, but the eBay and PayPal cut doesn't justify upping the shipping four times what it actually costs.

As far as your example, it really has nothing to do with what I quoted. I find it's very seldom that Parcel Post is a better deal than Priority Mail anymore.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Bangor and Aroostook said:


> At least 9% of those shipping costs now go to ebay, as does at least 9% of the selling price. About 4% of gross (selling price + postage) to Paypal. USPS, packing, tape, etc. have to be factored in. I just sold 6 HotWheels cars. Bid was $1, shipping $10. Even using Parcel Post (with confirmation) it COST me nearly $1 to sell them! Good thing I got them for nothing and my time isn't worth anything, huh? "For every dream that's shattered another one comes true".


And PayPal charges a fee to both the buyer and seller. What a gigantic moneymaking ripoff that is. And you canNOt get PP to cancel or remove your account if you want that done. They will not do it. The account stays there forever. Pete


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

On the shipping part, I don't know how many of you actually sell on ebay but ebay charges an outragous final sale price/ paypal charges for transfering the money and if you add so much detail and pictures they charge for that.

The high shipping and low starting prices are so ebay doesn't rape you on a final sale price. I have not started raising the shipping on my items but it's prob. going to happen soon. It's not to hurt the bidders... A item is only going to sell for what it's going to sell for, period!

Ebay doesn't charge on the price of shipping so far..


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I know that using eBay as a seller causes scabies, the confiscation of one's firstborn and global warming, and that they charge 189.2% of the final sale to list...but they've been pretty good to me over the years. I have a Photobucket account which allows me to direct link pix in my listing. There's no charge and I post some huge honkin' pix---buyers have no doubt as to the condition of the piece they buy from me. I start everything at 99 cents, which creates its own feeding frenzy and my postage is precalculated for minimal wailing and gnashing of teeth. No gripes here...


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I know that using eBay as a seller causes scabies, the confiscation of one's firstborn and global warming, and that they charge 189.2% of the final sale to list...but they've been pretty good to me over the years. I have a Photobucket account which allows me to direct link pix in my listing. There's no charge and I post some huge honkin' pix---buyers have no doubt as to the condition of the piece they buy from me. I start everything at 99 cents, which creates its own feeding frenzy and my postage is precalculated for minimal wailing and gnashing of teeth. No gripes here...


there final value fees kill me.

I think the percentage changes too. I sold a train set for 300 bucks and they charged between 50 and 100 bucks. When I did the math, it seemed the percentage was higher than a percentage of a item that wasn't that expensive. I'm not sure if there percentage changes or not but it seemed that way.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

oh I can see it now.

Everything going for a penny or two and the real cost becomes the shipping. So in a way you cheat the system so that people pay for the shipping which is actually for the real item and the actual bid for shipping. I would be genious if people actually all started doing it but of course then Ebay would charge for shipping charges to unless they can't legally do that.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> oh I can see it now.
> 
> Everything going for a penny or two and the real cost becomes the shipping. So in a way you cheat the system so that people pay for the shipping which is actually for the real item and the actual bid for shipping. I would be genious if people actually all started doing it but of course then Ebay would charge for shipping charges to unless they can't legally do that.



Ehh, the only people that it helps 100% are the people from china, etc.. that all put buy it nows and charge 25-50 for shipping and .99cent for the item. Usually a item being bid on is up there because nobody has any idea what it's going to sell for. You can put a high shipping price but not so high that it kills the sale.


"edit" there are now the little stars that people can check next to you when leaving feedback one of the stars is for shipping price. I don't want to get a bad rep and I know that's there , that's the only reason I haven't started asking high shipping prices now. I don't sell on ebay much , usually when I really need money I post some stuff up. If I really need the money , I really need it. I don't need ebay taking 1/4 of it. For example now i'm broke I didn't have a job till thursday and I wouldn't have money for gas to my new job if it wasn't for the stuff I just put on ebay, I put a buy it now on one item and had enough money to ship it and put 5 bucks in my tank. When it clears monday i'll have money for gas this week.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I usually list my shipping fees as calculated based on address. the USPS site has a calculate postage tool that will allow you to enter the zip and weight of the item selling then your zip and BAMM!! your calculated shipping. You can even add this to your auction for a small fee. I just ask for the shipping address and then I will calculate the fees and send them an invoice. 

Buyers dont get charged anything... I will stop using E-bay if that ever happens.

Paypal is accepted online just about everywhere now so if I do sell from E-bay I leave the money in the paypal account and use it to pay bills or buy online, and put that amount in my pocket from my bank account. That way I dont pay any transfer fees.

Massey


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Massey said:


> I usually list my shipping fees as calculated based on address. the USPS site has a calculate postage tool that will allow you to enter the zip and weight of the item selling then your zip and BAMM!! your calculated shipping. You can even add this to your auction for a small fee. I just ask for the shipping address and then I will calculate the fees and send them an invoice.
> 
> Buyers dont get charged anything... I will stop using E-bay if that ever happens.
> 
> ...


I got a message once saying I had reached my limit and a transfer fee was going too be charged if I sent anymore money to my bank. I only got that message once and not sure what limit i had reached. either way, when you get paid for a item paypal takes out there fees for the item, ebay takes out there final value fees and listing fees. you get hit with all 3. then if you go over the limit you get hit with the transferring to bank fee, i've never had to worry about that though.



I don't know how much shipping is going to be. sometimes I make money off shipping, sometimes I lose money. Imo. someone is only going to pay so much for the item anyways, who gives a crap what the shipping is set at?


I'll lose money on shipping for this but I don't really care, i'll make money on the item itself. so it's the same think as a buyer worrying about high shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150600914053&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

that's prob. going to cost me 15-20 bucks to ship. it's as big as a tower computer, may not look that way in the pictures, each wheel/tire is as big as a soda can.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> Imo. someone is only going to pay so much for the item anyways, who gives a crap what the shipping is set at?


Because if the shipping is unreasonable for the item in question, I simply pass it by. I know a lot of other folks that do the same thing.

For many items, you can simply figure a USPS Priority Mail flat rate box and work from there. If plain Priority is a bit cheaper, ship it that way.

I've had many folks refund excess shipping after the item is shipped, a classy move.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Because if the shipping is unreasonable for the item in question, I simply pass it by. I know a lot of other folks that do the same thing.
> 
> For many items, you can simply figure a USPS Priority Mail flat rate box and work from there. If plain Priority is a bit cheaper, ship it that way.
> 
> I've had many folks refund excess shipping after the item is shipped, a classy move.


people are only going to bid as much as they want to spend! include the price of shipping in what you want to spend and it's done. I don't understand why people are seperating the 2 like it's a big deal. If a item I have for sale sells for 40 dollars and shipping is 10 dollars or 50 dollars and shipping is free. the winning bidder pays 50 dollars either way. I have a helicopter on there now with FREE shipping it's going to cost me 10 bucks or more for shipping. it will be made up for in the auction.



I was informed on another website that ebay protection only covers the price of the item and not shipping. I can understand someone worrying about high shipping in this position and this position only, but if for some reason a customer is not happy with a item I sell them, I'll refund them the shipping cost too.


----------

